# Back to basics



## Jeremy Schrader (Feb 7, 2009)

Well after some less than satisfactory practice sessions I have decided to go back to the basics again to get some better form. 

The video clip shows me doing some OTG with the WR300 casting my practice weight which is a canvas tube with sand in it. The reell is a standard ABU 6500 CT sports rocket with a LOT of reel grease in the bearings. 
This allows me to totally focus on what I need to with no worries about the reel backlashing or that the weight may break of and hurt anyone. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=02eMnZNHRvs

I will stick with this and a modified pendulum for a while before really trying to add in the power.

Comments welcome :mrgreen:


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Im my opinion your videos are AWESOME.... I think for us new guys it's good to see it in slow motion. I see your ground cast has about 3-4 steps i assume that's assisting in loading the rod..


----------



## Jeremy Schrader (Feb 7, 2009)

Kwesi , 

The steps allow forward body weight transfer and aids in bringing the lead around the trick I have found is not to do it too fast as when I do it stops me from maintaing good arm possition etc.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

I think it's a great cast.. If I didn't have some much other stuff to work on I would add those moves.. I'm surprised no one else cas commented..


----------



## Juan_EZ (Apr 10, 2006)

from a total novice to distance casting... .that cast is very clean!! great job...


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

I did post over on World Casting but it's worth repeating.

Great looking cast Jeremy. Nice left arm extension and a very good strong pull with the left.

Well done.

Tommy


----------



## Stevie Wonder (Apr 20, 2007)

kmw21230 said:


> Im my opinion your videos are AWESOME.... I think for us new guys it's good to see it in slow motion. I see your ground cast has about 3-4 steps i assume that's assisting in loading the rod..


The slow mo is Great for us new guys. Great form with full extension & that pull with the left that I need to desparately incorporate. Thanks for the super slo mo. It totally breaks it down to it's slimplest in proper form.


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

I tried that cast today and thru it dead right over the trees in the feild next to me 
think I will stick with the hatteras cast


9rock


----------



## Jeremy Schrader (Feb 7, 2009)

9 rock , 

Normally when you are hitting to the right it is because you are starting to fast and the rod loads way to quick, the speed needs to be applied once you are facing the target. 
thats what I try and work on.


----------



## billr87 (Jan 13, 2008)

jeremy. it looks like you take two steps. then begin your arm rotation. everytjing looks good, but i don't get the two steps.


----------



## Jeremy Schrader (Feb 7, 2009)

billr87, 

The two steps are to beging the weight transfer forward, this assists in bringing the rod around and as long as I maintain the extended arms allows me better controll. note that when I try and move too fast the form goes out and distance suffers.

Regards


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

This may seem like a dumb question but I grew up on Penns. Abu's were always considerder a fresh water reel. Are they really good for saltwater ???


----------



## Jeremy Schrader (Feb 7, 2009)

Tracker16, 


The ABU's cover a lot of salt water applications from light line bait fishing, spinning with metal and up through to some serious casting with big baits for bigger fish like your Drum and Sharks. 

Over here in Australia I have used my ABU 6500 CT's for most of my lighter beach work and love using my older 8000's and 9000's for heavier work. Though the original two speeds have been dropped and the cheaper single speed versions are now all they have on offer. 

Note that the Penn 525, 535, & 545 with mag controll are fantastic salt water reels and my prefered beach reel is the 525 Mag matched to My Century Kompressor S and TTLD.


Regards


----------



## Mullet Breath (Nov 15, 2006)

Slow Mo always helps. Thanks for the vid, and I'm most impressed with how soon you're on the reel after release. I'm just a Carolina drum fisherman, but am always impressed with the reach and styles distance casters bring to the table. Something to learn from everyone.


----------



## Dalyn V. (Feb 5, 2009)

Mullet Breath, that's got to be the best handle wet LOL. Jeremy, great vid slo mo is awesome and your cast looks spot on. oh tommy ck. PM Thanks


----------



## Jeremy Schrader (Feb 7, 2009)

Dalyn , 

good to hear from you , hope that you are slowing that turn of your as we discussed when I visited last year

From your last practice video you still look as fast as before , I am having the same problems since getting fitter:redface:

I will see if I can get a bit more footage from a few more angles.


----------



## Dalyn V. (Feb 5, 2009)

That sounds great , here lately I've been going way left. Man I tell you taking a break off the turf will hurt you big time.


----------



## bear74 (Dec 4, 2008)

Thanks for the video. As someone pretty new to all this, it was good to have the video slowed down.


----------



## Newsaltsurf (Feb 25, 2009)

*First Post*

This is exactly what I was looking for. Thanks for the video. I've never surf cast before, but I'm headed to Nags Head 2nd week in April and want to try it. After watching this video, the next thing I have to do is go buy some equipment. I welcome all suggestions.


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

awesome dude!

I've got a question about arm location. I've been taught to hold my arms above my head more so than you appear to in the video. You seem to pull the rod through more like one would with a baseball bat. It seems like your way allows much more power from the back and bottom of the shoulders for the pull as well as more push power from the pecs than what I've been doing. My cast has been closer to throwing a bass rod, but with the arms at 45 degrees above my head. Is this the proper form, or is it more of a do what works for you type of thing, or maybe it's just the camera angle and your arms really are higher than they appear? 

I love the video, it's very informative for amateur casters like myself. Thank you for posting it.


----------



## Jeremy Schrader (Feb 7, 2009)

skunk king , 

Once your arms go above shoulder hight with a surfrod and you attempt to turn you will get a lot of strain on the shoulder joints , this will then cause you to automatically cut the corner so that you don't damage them. 

To better understand this raise your out stretch arm above your head, get someone to place their little finger on your wrist and then you try to turn and push through. You will find that either you can't or that it is very difficult. 
Then try the same thing where your hand is just below shoulder hight. you will find that you will be able to load into the turn and push through a hell of a lot easier. 

The hand that will push through with the rod should be held as low as possible , in my case the right where I lift the left arm arm as I come on target to allow a more powerfull pulling motion on the butt, this coupled with the push give the rod the sharp increase in speed that provides the distance.

Hope this helps.


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

Jeremy Schrader said:


> skunk king ,
> 
> Once your arms go above shoulder hight with a surfrod and you attempt to turn you will get a lot of strain on the shoulder joints , this will then cause you to automatically cut the corner so that you don't damage them.
> 
> ...


That makes a lot of sense. Thank you


----------



## steveo (Jan 9, 2009)

*finger cuts*

I guess most people here use casting reels with thump release spools. But does anyone know of a way to cast a spinner without using a glove or taping your finger? I had one once but cannot remember the name. Am using braid and casting up to a total of 8ounces of lead and bait. thanks Steve ps. first time i used braid and tried to really get into a cast i sliced finger real good.


----------



## Jeremy Schrader (Feb 7, 2009)

Steve, 

One important thing to remember with casting a Spinner and heavy weights is that you need to lock the spool down tight so that there is no slippage as the rod loads up. this is what causes the cutts on the fingers. 
The breakaway cannon is one thing that is used for controlling the spinners and reducing the problems.

Hope this helps


----------

